# best time of day to give abidec vitamins



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

what is the best time of day to give abidec vitamins...and should i give it before or after a meal..it doesnt say  on the packaging... 

rgds


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Doesn't really matter..mind you it sinks!!!!

If you struggle to get her to take it..might be best when she is a little sleepy so she doesnt realise until its gone!

Jxxx


----------

